# POC Receptor Bug Helmet



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

After spending nearly an hour in the shop trying on different buckets, I selected the POC Receptor Bug. I tried on Smith's, Berns, Giro's and a couple of others, but in the end settled on the POC simply because it fit my mellon the best. I also was attracted to the fact that from a construction standpoint it is the most simple of the bunch and one of the most solid.

Other than the chin strap, there is nothing to adjust. You simply pull it on and go.

Now, I believe because of the lack of adjustment, this POC either fits your head or it doesn't. There are some very very minor padding adjustments that can be made but they are not going to change the shape of the helmet or your head.

There is always a challenge with the Helmet to Goggle interface. Again for me this worked out brilliantly as I wear the old version of the VZ Feenom (which I brought with me to the shop ) and the match for the two is like it was meant to be. Very nice fit with no gap between google and helmet.

Having worn it a couple of days now, I can say that as I ride, I don't notice it and that is what a good fitting helmet should be all about. It is snug on my head, does not move at all and does a nice job of keeping my head warm.

If you are shopping and you like this style of helmet, try it on. You will know very quickly if it is for you. Fit or no fit. It's as simple as that as you cannot adjust it.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Oldman said:


> Other than the chin strap, there is nothing to adjust. You simply pull it on and go.
> 
> You will know very quickly if it is for you. Fit or no fit. It's as simple as that as you cannot adjust it.


Unless you get the adjustable version:
Receptor BUG Adjustable 2.0 - POC


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

SGboarder said:


> Unless you get the adjustable version:
> Receptor BUG Adjustable 2.0 - POC


I think newer versions are adjustable and comes is sizes like L/XL. Older come in one size only. 
Older version have stupid google clip, and if you wanna have MIPS you need to buy older one: no adjustments, old clip.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I have POC Receptor Backcountry Helmet and very happy with mine.
I gave myself a bad enough concision that separated my old Smith's hard and soft shell last year.
Not that I was wearing cheap helmets before, now I really don't count pennies over helmets.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

nutmegchoi said:


> I have POC Receptor Backcountry Helmet and very happy with mine.
> I gave myself a bad enough concision that separated my old Smith's hard and soft shell last year.
> Not that I was wearing cheap helmets before, now I really don't count pennies over helmets.


Which Smith helmet did you have?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

One other note for people: the Receptor and the Fornix have distinctly different shapes. Don't think that one will fit because the other did. My head did not fit the Receptor at all but did fit the Fornix. After a concussion I ended up with the Fornix Backcountry MIPS. I was happy POC was offering MIPS version of these helmets.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Rogue said:


> Which Smith helmet did you have?


It was Women's Vantage Snow.
It wasn't even a cheap helmet.
I believe I paid somewhere around $200 at REI.

Though. My concusion was pretty bad.
Out of 3 grades, I had grade 2 traumatic brain injury (it sounds awful when I write down like this).
I lost 20 minutes memories before and after the incident.
So without that separated helmet, my brain could've spilled over the snow.



Kenai said:


> One other note for people: the Receptor and the Fornix have distinctly different shapes. Don't think that one will fit because the other did. My head did not fit the Receptor at all but did fit the Fornix. After a concussion I ended up with the Fornix Backcountry MIPS. I was happy POC was offering MIPS version of these helmets.


I agree.
It was vice versa in my case.
And I'm a MIPS believer.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Aw hell I was afraid you were going to say that. That is.....very serious, I'm glad you're OK now but damn. 

I was looking into other helmets and chatted with a guy from backcountry.com & he acted like there are no significant differences between helmets. I asked about MIPS & he said what I already knew about it. I really wish there was a way to know what is seriously the most protection out there. 

I hope this one protects you better !


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I was in the same [ugly] boat. I had a good Giro helmet that split wide open when I fell backward to the bottom of the half pipe. I wish I could say I could actually ride a half pipe and I was doing something spectacular, but I just ride up the wall and try to make a small 180 below the lip! I assume I caught my back edge on a heel side turn. I lost 5 hours of my day and almost three weeks of work. I can't imagine what would have happened without a helmet. 

I don't know how effective it might be, but I wanted a MIPS helmet for my new lid, which is why I got the POC. The extra cost for the MIPS was a no-brainer!


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Rogue said:


> Aw hell I was afraid you were going to say that. That is.....very serious, I'm glad you're OK now but damn.
> 
> I was looking into other helmets and chatted with a guy from backcountry.com & he acted like there are no significant differences between helmets. I asked about MIPS & he said what I already knew about it. I really wish there was a way to know what is seriously the most protection out there.
> 
> I hope this one protects you better !


So far I haven't had a serious crash test with POC.
Now that POC is covered with pros' autographs from X Games, I looked into another helmet and just got Pret Effect X with MIPS.
I wish I can understand what all those different certificates mean.
But for now, I just have to think and believe more money I pay will give me better protection.  



Kenai said:


> I was in the same [ugly] boat. I had a good Giro helmet that split wide open when I fell backward to the bottom of the half pipe. I wish I could say I could actually ride a half pipe and I was doing something spectacular, but I just ride up the wall and try to make a small 180 below the lip! I assume I caught my back edge on a heel side turn. I lost 5 hours of my day and almost three weeks of work. I can't imagine what would have happened without a helmet.
> 
> I don't know how effective it might be, but I wanted a MIPS helmet for my new lid, which is why I got the POC. The extra cost for the MIPS was a no-brainer!


Sounds like you had worse case than mine.
Mine was only 20 minutes memory loss, major headache, temporally memory loss... Etc.


----------

